# CPR - Clivpee Limited



## nikkothescorpio (7 December 2007)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this small electrical retailer?

With Harvey Norman and JB Hi-Fi doing as well as they are I'd have thought a few scraps from the table might fall to someone like these guys - who apparently are very well established and thought of in VIC - and expanding into other states all the time.

Is not like we're going to stop our consumer binge anytime soon.

They're currently trading at a 12mth low of $1.45 or so - high for the period of  $3.50.

ANy thoughts?  Cheers,


----------



## UPKA (7 December 2007)

*Re: Clive Peeters Limited - CPR*



nikkothescorpio said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this small electrical retailer?
> 
> ...





retail sector especially the luxury and electronics sector are sensitive to interest rate and with interest rate on the rise, i think retail spending will take a hit.


----------



## The Mint Man (7 December 2007)

*Re: Clive Peeters Limited - CPR*



nikkothescorpio said:


> who apparently are very well established and thought of in VIC - and expanding into other states all the time.



Yes I have heard these guys advertised heavily on Sydney's 2GB radio. I was not aware that they were a listed company
While the price does seem cheap ATM, I have to agree with UPKA. Maybe good for very short term though, over Christmas.

Cheers


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (7 December 2007)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters Limited*

Wow,nikkothescorpio have you got any more info and analysis for us.

One look at CPR and I see that it potential fits my favourite business type to invest..........I particularly like the heavy stock falls too.....

If memory serves me, the guy that set up Clive Peeters is a bit of a retail genious and has a previous business which he onsold to a major chain and from memory it has a similar name but I can't remember it..hehehe

I'll have to do little research.....I've already looked at the profit downgrade which reduced the price by like half...hehehe......but it certainly does not put off......what retailor is not having difficulties in NSW.......hell, retravison went belly up in NSW in the same general sector as these guys

The key things for me will be is this retail genious still on board, general growth prospects, any 'hidden assets' and general financial position..........I'll probably be looking for further falls before I take a stake depending on its financial position


----------



## nikkothescorpio (7 December 2007)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters Limited*

Rainmaker,

Sorry pal - no hidden gems of info from me - they have just been on my 'consumer/retail' watchlist for a while and their plunge south has surprised me.

I've only been to a few of their stores - remind me of HVN in their feel.

I know from other forums that folks in other states rate them quite highly and seems they've been beaten senseless for as you've mentioned a slow start in NSW which is the toughest area in Oz.

I agree discretionary spending will be impacted with interest rates tipped to rise in early 08 but with the $AUD still so high and a record trade deficit last month these guys have to be a chance to make a buck somewhere along the line.

Lack of depth in them is a bit of a worry but could just be one thats gone under the radar of all.

Handy watchlist material with definite potential based on superficial analysis.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (7 December 2007)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters Limited*

I went further than my watchlist...I've digested all the publically available info and done a fair bit of analysis..hehe......I try to nagate my impulsiveness as its pretty rare for a long term fundamentals investor like myself to go with instincts and impulses but I look at my history and my instincts are the best thing going...heheh....I've taken a CPR toehold and over the weekend I'll consider loading up and timing........sometimes I'll actually buy a stock and change my mind after thinking about it for a few days........hehehe....this happened to me on E trade (at $1.70)hehehe for example to my extreme loss...

Basically, CPR is my favourite type of company in my favourite situation......there is not much more for me to know as I've thankfully seen it several times before (not always as an owner unfortunately)...It's got it all except for a totally ungeared balance sheet unfortunately, it's currently got a bit of debt with more coming

All I can say its a very, very interesting propostion


----------



## Aussie2Aussie (7 December 2007)

*Re: Clive Peeters Limited - CPR*



The Mint Man said:


> Yes I have heard these guys advertised heavily on Sydney's 2GB radio. I was not aware that they were a listed company
> While the price does seem cheap ATM, I have to agree with UPKA. Maybe good for very short term though, over Christmas.
> 
> Cheers




What I find unusual about their ads is that I end up always wondering what are they selling, as it is just the jingle.


----------



## BJP (9 December 2007)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters Limited*

Hi All,
Clive Peeters and Clive Anthony used to be in business together in Melbourne some years ago, they parted company and Clive Anthony started up on the Gold Coast A few years later then sold out to JB Hi-Fi about 2years ago.
I think thats how the story goes, but dont quote it as gospel.


----------



## ROE (9 December 2007)

*Re: Clive Peeters Limited - CPR*



UPKA said:


> retail sector especially the luxury and electronics sector are sensitive to interest rate and with interest rate on the rise, i think retail spending will take a hit.




Well I dont know about that.. Rich people who have money like to spend on luxury good .. this market could have less sale but higher margin.

look at David Jones they target the affluents not the average uncle joe in the street

same deal with 2+ million property and 500K properties, the guys buying 2+ Mil plus are less likely to have a problem with interest rate than the guys buying 500K properties.

Thanks for picking this up I'm going to some serious research on CPR and it may worth 3 to 5% of my portfolio


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (9 December 2007)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters Limited*

That's exactly it ROE.......tax cuts in recent years have mainly flowed to well off and while 'Howard's battlers' (sic) have suffered from interest rate rises, the well off have never had it so good................................hense part of my attraction to CPR, they are the 'good guys' or Havery Norman for the rich...that is their intended business model and their margins back that up

But it is right to say times in the industry are cutt throat......this is actually an opportunity for the efficient operators........For example, Harveys and CPR have been eating off the carcus of failed Megamart, Retravision and BetterElectrical....

CPR has gone from 9 stores on float in 2005 to closer to 40 in just two and half years........this has come as a shock to them since they only planned on about 4 stores a year but why not buy businesses getting crunched if you think you have the business model and the nous to make it work........CPR is a very interesting proposition at these levels


----------



## inenigma (30 November 2008)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*

Is anyone still looking at CPR ???  I see quite high levels of debt which has put me off of it for the time being.


----------



## justiceotp (30 November 2008)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*

I personally wouldn't touch these guys do more research they have had massive problems adjusting to the downturn in retail market. 
The link below should give you an indication of what is going on.

http://business.theage.com.au/business/clive-peeters-issues-profit-warning-20081024-58bn.html


----------



## lcl999 (1 December 2008)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*

My home phone number is very similar to that of Clive Peeters so I get a lot of wrong numbers.
Six months ago, about four a week.
These days, about two a week.
Draw your own conclusions.

LCL


----------



## brenno (3 April 2009)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*

With the $900 government initiative being passed this morning, this should see an increase in consumer discretionary spending. My assumption is that this will positively impact CPR's sales over the next 8 weeks as the government grants are gradually paid. This should reduce excess stock levels and allow CPR management to cut back on inventory levels to ensure it puts itself in the best position possible to ride the storm out. IMO, if the theory is correct, a slight rise in the SP in the coming weeks should be on the cards. Happy to hear others thoughts.


----------



## wonderrman (3 April 2009)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*



brenno said:


> With the $900 government initiative being passed this morning, this should see an increase in consumer discretionary spending. My assumption is that this will positively impact CPR's sales over the next 8 weeks as the government grants are gradually paid. This should reduce excess stock levels and allow CPR management to cut back on inventory levels to ensure it puts itself in the best position possible to ride the storm out. IMO, if the theory is correct, a slight rise in the SP in the coming weeks should be on the cards. Happy to hear others thoughts.




Don't forget that a lot of this package will be spent on the pokies, gambling, paying of cc debt etc. 

The chart doesn't look to good either. A company that hasn't bounced a bit over the past few weeks is dissapointing. Looks like it is making yearly lows so I wouldn't look to get into this one until she has turned up a bit. A lot of damage been done to this chart. wonder.


----------



## brenno (14 April 2009)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*



wonderrman said:


> Don't forget that a lot of this package will be spent on the pokies, gambling, paying of cc debt etc.
> 
> The chart doesn't look to good either. A company that hasn't bounced a bit over the past few weeks is dissapointing. Looks like it is making yearly lows so I wouldn't look to get into this one until she has turned up a bit. A lot of damage been done to this chart. wonder.




Big jump in CPR today. Maybe the queen of the nile poker machine was broken and people bought TV's and whitegoods instead of gambling their $900. This looks to be following the uptrend of most other retail stocks in the past few weeks. Interested to see what happens in the coming weeks


----------



## Realist (11 August 2009)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*

I bought CPR in March. They've doubled since then.

But with a market cap of only $22M and the fact they've been making healthy profits most of the previous years, and recently found an employee embezzeling up to $20M and investing that in property which CPR can confiscate this looks like a gold mine once they come off the trading halt.

They've just found $20M lying under the couch.  The company is only valued at $20M now.


----------



## Julia (11 August 2009)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*

Hello Realist:  obviously you're back.  Where have you been?

Your name has been taken in vain a few times in your absence.

Are you still the archetypal fundamentalist?

Cheers
Julia


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (11 August 2009)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*

Reluctantly, I still claim to be a Clive Peeters fan, although management incompetence is beyond belief............and now someone embezzled 20$ and no one in the company noticed!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm still in shock........I'm bought a heap of these puppies at miniscule prices and a few too many at much higher prices!!!!!  I've been giving myself grief right to the bottom but this could work out huge......

I'm in the mood to nurse this baby back to health though...all the way through the cycle....the possible returns on this from this capitalisation are just extraordinary.......if only they can get through without raising capital.......their new business model, headed up by a former Woolworths pro looks very promising to my business brain......but it will be in 3 years that we can tell.

The fact is though, that housing is turning around.......the oldies demographic which Clives owns.......have their stocks going up again.....and businesses and consumer sentiment are actually quite high coupled with low interest rates

It makes me a little dizzy at how much money could be made if management executes......and a little less dizzy for if management scanders what is a massive chance to turn this puppy around!!!!!


----------



## Realist (12 August 2009)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*



Julia said:


> Hello Realist:  obviously you're back.  Where have you been?
> 
> Your name has been taken in vain a few times in your absence.
> 
> ...




Hi Julia, yeah I am back. I've been travelling, hanging and chillin...

Anything happened in my absence? I see there have been over 80,000 new posts since I last logged in. Wow!

Good to see I am remembered.

Yes fundamentals my dear. Of course. Charts Schmarts.

In March I bought a few REIT's - VPG, GMG, IIF and they've done me well.

I bought CPR recently too.


I've actually spent money on cars, and a plasma tv recently - so haven't bought many other shares. There's some good bargains about though.


The reason you buy shares is to make money to buy nice stuff right - so that's what I'm doing.  You're not long on this planet afterall.


I use Commsec and run reports findinging low P/E ratios with low P/B ratios, recent earning etc. etc. to try and find value these days - CPR seemed to me to be very cheap when I bought it a few months back.  I'll be interested to see what happens once it comes off the halt.

AFterall the market cap now is about $22M - and they just found $20M lying under the couch!


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (14 October 2009)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*

This baby is now up round 500% from my median buy price (bought a few much higher but they are not looking so bad now).............is anyone on board......or getting itchy.......personally, I'm intending to ride this right through the cycle and if it works, I'm getting a nice penthouse on the Brisbane river......hehe


----------



## Realist (15 October 2009)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*

Yeah I've made about 500% on CPR too, fundamentally it seems fairly valued now, I'm just holding till my tax halves in about 5 months....  :


----------



## So_Cynical (9 April 2011)

*Re: CPR - Clive Peeters*



Realist said:


> (15th-October-2009) Yeah I've made about 500% on CPR too, fundamentally it seems fairly valued now, I'm just holding till my tax halves in about 5 months....  :




May 20, 2010 Administrators take over Clive Peeters...i wonder if Realist got out in time?

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/busines...es-still-trading/story-e6frfh4f-1225868734962

http://www.smartcompany.com.au/entr...e-lesson-from-the-clive-peeters-collapse.html


----------

